# TABLE SAW ADVICE



## Dr Bob (Mar 10, 2014)

Greetings!! A few months ago I entered into the world of pen turning and since it has "turned" into an addiction. I am in need of an accurate and precise table saw, preferably a mobile, contractor type since my basement shop is quite small and I am pressed for space. I am researching Bosch 4100D, Dewalt DW744 XRS, Makita 2705 with stand, and Jet JBTS-10MJS with stand. What do you guys think?? I need precision to make nice inlay pieces for celtic knots, etc. I have a low end Craftsman 12" band saw which just isn't precise or accurate enough. Any suggestions will be helpful. Thank You


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 10, 2014)

If just for pens, why not one of those little precision hobby saws?   I know others here have them.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jet would be my choice


----------



## mredburn (Mar 10, 2014)

I have the Makita With a 7 1/4 thin kerf carbide blade for my accurate segmenting. I made  a sled for it with. I have a Delta unisaw set up as well but for pen work everything pretty much goes through the Makita.


----------



## larryc (Mar 11, 2014)

For a tablesaw don't overlook the SawStop. It's accurate and expensive, but cheaper than a trip to the ER!

No connection. Just a satisfied customer.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Mar 11, 2014)

larryc said:


> For a tablesaw don't overlook the SawStop. It's accurate and expensive, but cheaper than a trip to the ER!
> 
> No connection. Just a satisfied customer.


 
Here is another satisfied customer....


----------



## Mike Powell (Mar 11, 2014)

Stay away from the Craftsman Evo edition.  I'm not impressed with mine at all.


----------



## carlmorrell (Mar 11, 2014)

Whatever you think you need a tool for today... might be different tomorrow.

I used to have a small tablesaw, and it was a  POS, really affected the quality of my work, and was dangerous.  I got rid of it, and bought a Delta Unisaw, best tool investment I ever made.   

YMMV


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 11, 2014)

For me it's fence fence fence.  The portable saws style don't stack up against the beisemeyer style.  I also like a solid cast iron top.  

I have a craftsman pro hybrid saw made by steel city. 

It's not that big overall and you can put a mobile base on about anything.   

Keep in mind too that your saw can be a workbench or table for other tools etc if you don't use it as much.


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 11, 2014)

I like the Rigid tablesaws.  They make several in popular sizes.


----------



## Katya (Mar 11, 2014)

I can't say enough in praise of the Sawstop.  You can get the contractor size, and can choose accessories.  Best tool investment we've ever made.  The technology is a real game-changer, and I will never go back to old-style saws.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 11, 2014)

Katya said:


> I can't say enough in praise of the Sawstop.  You can get the contractor size, and can choose accessories.  Best tool investment we've ever made.  The technology is a real game-changer, and I will never go back to old-style saws.



Is there something else that makes them special other than the safety aspect?


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Mar 11, 2014)

The fit and finish on these saws are amazing, it is like tools you used to be able to buy. I could not beleive the dust collection, if you are ripping a board there is almost no dust. The fence is rock solid and accurate. They are a very nice saw. And from my picture you can see that they do work. I was cutting a piece of Tru-Stone that was a little to small, other than the noise and the sudden stop I didn't know that it even touched my finger.

Mike


----------



## Katsin (Mar 11, 2014)

In my opinion, belt driven table saws are safer as they run a lot smoother. If you can manage the space for one that is. They tend to be larger than the direct drive benchtop saws.

Leave the riving knife and other safety gear in place.

I've heard that the Rigid hybrid cabinet saw has good value. It runs about $500 at Home Depot, it is larger than a benchtop saw but not massive, and is belt driven.


----------



## Kaspar (Mar 11, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> If just for pens, why not one of those little precision hobby saws?   I know others here have them.




I will chime in for the Jim Saw.  I still use mine.  As long as you don't need to cut anything too big, it's a fine option.  The precision miter is great.  You'll want the mic stop for the rip fence.  Very small footprint.  One customer Jim Byrnes told me about uses his for cutting roofing tiles.  He just carts it up to roof with him.


----------



## Jim Smith (Mar 11, 2014)

If all you want to do is small very precision work such as segmenting pens, I don't think you do better than they Byrnes Table Saw Byrnes Model Machines - Table Saw

They are not cheap, but they are very well made, allow extremely precision cuts and only have a footprint of about 18X20X10 inches.  I have one and I wouldn't swap it for a full sized saw.

Jim Smith


----------



## stoneyb232 (Mar 11, 2014)

I am a profession contractor and have owned just about every table saw out there...I currently own a bosch and sawstop.....Lets just say the bosch never gets used.....Sawstop all the way...expensive but well worth it...I had a friend of mine that is in the cabinet business. One of his employes had a table saw accident. He had all guards in place and everything was inspected as per code. Sill cost him 6,000 dollars. After that he sold all of his table saws and bought 4 sawstops....Just make sue if you do get the sawstop to get a good moisture meter. Again its hard to put a price on your health. plus the saw is top notch quality.


----------



## Kaspar (Mar 11, 2014)

Jim Smith said:


> If all you want to do is small very precision work such as segmenting pens, I don't think you do better than they Byrnes Table Saw Byrnes Model Machines - Table Saw
> 
> They are not cheap, but they are very well made, allow extremely precision cuts and only have a footprint of about 18X20X10 inches.  I have one and I wouldn't swap it for a full sized saw.
> 
> Jim Smith



As I said, the Jim Saw.  :biggrin:


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe this is a noob question, but here goes:

Would it be better to spend the dollars towards a band saw if you're not doing any ripping/large work?

I'm wondering this as I'm thinking about shelling out $389 for the 10" Jet band saw with stand, and I'm too afraid to use my table saw for such small work.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 11, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> Maybe this is a noob question, but here goes:  Would it be better to spend the dollars towards a band saw if you're not doing any ripping/large work?  I'm wondering this as I'm thinking about shelling out $389 for the 10" Jet band saw with stand, and I'm too afraid to use my table saw for such small work.


  Bandsaw is a turners best friend.  

  Not the 10" though.  Get a 14" saw.   I use a bandsaw 100 times for every time  I power my table saw up.

Jet makes good products but you can get a grizzly 14" for not too much more.  

I'd look used first though.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll be watching. Unfortunately tools here get exposed to a lot of moisture, so used can be a major gamble.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 11, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> I'll be watching. Unfortunately tools here get exposed to a lot of moisture, so used can be a major gamble.



Also could lead to a good deal maybe?


----------

